
My tutorial How to Write a Book with Python and Sphinx is published at medium - ethink
https://medium.com/@ezzeddinabdullah/how-to-write-a-book-with-python-and-sphinx-66dabb814288
======
ethink
This is originally posted here: [https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/how-
to-write-a-book-w...](https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/how-to-write-a-
book-with-python-and-sphinx)

------
ethink
Please give it some claps if you like it and share it if you REALLY like it

